# FTN Match Preview Service



## FTN (Nov 24, 2021)

New customer offer  https://www.footballteamnews.com/sign-up

Just £50.00
30 Days access
Up to 5 tournaments from over 50 (Premier League, Champions League, Europa League, Ligue 1, LaLiga, Serie A, Bundesliga.................& many more)
Secure Login


----------



## FTN (Mar 11, 2022)

Sign up today for access to all this weekend's football in the 5 tournaments of your choice. 

If you have any questions about our service, please get in touch with us.


----------

